# New Cube Timer



## Bunyanderman (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi guys, the project went live on the Google Play store and Amazon App store, check it out!

Goolgle Play Store
 Amazon App Store

The links on this page have been taken down.

Due to motivation from other programmers, I have decided to create an android app, the app is not released but is nearing completion.

I designed the app so times can be dnf'ed, plus 2'ed, and deleted. When you click on the time you select, the scramble is shown and has the option to delete it. i was not able to put optimal state for 2x2 so i did 3-gen scrambles, you can change the length is settings. 4x4 - 7x7 can be changed also (all WCA puzzles + scrambles included) but I think the default 100 move scramble for 7x7 is excessive, what would you prefer for the default scramble length to be?

I plan to graph the times, but suggestions always welcome. I just need some opinions on scramble length and other features that are not yet available yet.

Early Screenshots:


Spoiler














Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler











*ALPHA BUILD v0.4 (9/4/13)*


```
Changelog:

v0.4
Improved graphing activity (interactive)
New feature: accelerometer to stop - when enabled, timer will stop when sensing vibration
Added sensitivity settings for accelerometer to settings page
Added ability to export times via email (still tweaking the HTML formatting)
New feature: inspector countdown: enable/disable in settings
Fixed single delete crash
Deleting all times will reset timer on front page
Deleting all times from puzzle will reset timer if set to that puzzle type


v0.3:
Added "clear all times" to settings page
Fixed back button to close app when timer is not going
Fixed delete last time button
Added "clear all for this puzzle" in times
Fixed delete last time dialog
Capped scramble length (<200)
Fixed avg5 functionality
Fixed default timer functionality
Added basic graphing functionality
Moved Times link to options menu
Added click to view solve date in Time list
```

ALPHA BUILD v0.3 (9/3/13)
ALPHA BUILD v0.2 (8/28/13)
ALPHA BUILD v0.1 (8/27/13)

Known Issues:
[x] +2 not functioning (fixed 0.2a)
[ ] RadioGroup not unchecking properly
[x] Bottom buttons move with timer
[x] Update avg on puzzle change & removed time
[x] Disable last scramble dialog on first open
[x] Default time is 00.000 always
[ ] Rotating orientation resets app always
[x] Cap scramble length (<200)
[x] Megaminx, Pyraminx not scrambling
[ ] Square-1 not supported
[x] Back button doesn't exit app

Upcoming Features:
[ ] Multithreaded loading for ListView
[x] Settings Page
[x] Scramble Length
[x] Time resolution
[x] Enable/disable animated timer
[x] Clear all times
[ ] Session averages
[ ] 5/12/50/100/1000/10000(?)
[ ] Std. Deviation
[x] Graphical Interface (Solve durations over time)
[x] Graphing - show non-interactive graph
[x] Popup for new best (per type, per avg)
[x] Back button cancels and resets
[x] Delete last time
[ ] Custom puzzle category

Feel free to suggest improvements. At this point, the focus is the mechanics, aesthetics will come later.

When reporting a bug, please give me as much info as you can.


----------



## blokpoi (Aug 26, 2013)

Please put it on the kindle store - I hate seeing android apps but they are only on google play and not on kindle store.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Aug 26, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> Please put it on the kindle store - I hate seeing android apps but they are only on google play and not on kindle store.



I will look into publishing on the kindle app store


----------



## blokpoi (Aug 26, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> I will look into publishing on the kindle app store



Thank you very much!


----------



## Chree (Aug 26, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> but i think the default 100 move scramble for 7x7 is excessive, what would you prefer for the default scramble length to be?



I think you should keep the default WCA regulation length of 100 moves. If you have the option to shorten it anyway, might as well give us something WCA compliant, just for starters.

Will this app be able to export times? Including scrambles?


----------



## Bunyanderman (Aug 26, 2013)

Chree said:


> I think you should keep the default WCA regulation length of 100 moves. If you have the option to shorten it anyway, might as well give us something WCA compliant, just for starters.
> 
> Will this app be able to export times? Including scrambles?


All scrambles are connected to their solve times, therefore if i find a way to export times scrambles will be too.
Im working on exporting times.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 27, 2013)

I would love to be a Beta tester I can test it on android or iOS depending on what it will be for.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Aug 27, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I would love to be a Beta tester I can test it on android or iOS depending on what it will be for.



Yes, it will be on android, but i am about a weeks worth of work until i can get all of the basic principles completed


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 27, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> Yes, it will be on android, but i am about a weeks worth of work until i can get all of the basic principles completed



Cool


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 27, 2013)

Why not just use jjTimer? If you want new features, talk to joey about it, and he might even let you implement some of those features yourself.


----------



## rj (Aug 27, 2013)

Good luck. If I had android I would test.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Aug 27, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Why not just use jjTimer? If you want new features, talk to joey about it, and he might even let you implement some of those features yourself.



I'm not trying to step on anyone's toes here, I'm doing this mainly for personal interest.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Aug 27, 2013)

As for testing, I may be able to release a real early alpha build later today. Early screenshots: ,


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 27, 2013)

That looks cool and I like the app icon design the android with the cube on it.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Aug 28, 2013)

Updated topic post to include link to alpha build v0.1 with bug fixes and upcoming improvements. Feel free to try it out!


----------



## Bunyanderman (Aug 28, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> That looks cool and I like the app icon design the android with the cube on it.


The app is now in alpha build, just download with your phone and run it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 28, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> The app is now in alpha build, just download with your phone and run it.



How?


----------



## Bunyanderman (Aug 29, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> How?



ALPHA BUILD V0.1 is a hyper link, click it to go and download it.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Aug 29, 2013)

Alpha build v.02 released, tell me what you think!


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 3, 2013)

If Scramble length is a 5 digit number the app will be permanently broken, fixing that now but trust me DON'T try it 
New version available tomorrow, Thanks.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 3, 2013)

How do I delete times?
yes i tried it


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 3, 2013)

YddEd said:


> How do I delete times?
> yes i tried it



Sorry for not specifying before, go to times and press and hold the time you want to delete. Or you can delete last time, or you can press the back button during the solve to reset timer and give new scramble.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 3, 2013)

Ah thank you. How would I change the event?


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 3, 2013)

If you are on the timing screen the button is on the top left, (hard to see) I have two devices i am testing on, one in which is a phone and one which is just android so the button only shows up on some devices. But it still works, planning to fix that.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey everyone, v0.3 is up! Pretty big update, check the change log for improvements.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 5, 2013)

Chree said:


> I think you should keep the default WCA regulation length of 100 moves. If you have the option to shorten it anyway, might as well give us something WCA compliant, just for starters.
> 
> Will this app be able to export times? Including scrambles?



Version 0.4a is up and has the ability to export.


----------

